# Bild, dass bei mouseover angezeigt wird LADEN!



## gerig (26. Juli 2004)

Ich habe auf meiner hp eine Seite mit Bilder, die bei mouseover verändert werden, sprich ein neues Bild geladen wird.

Ist es möglich, das Bild schon beim öffnen und laden der Seite gleich mitzuladen, damit es sofort angezeigt wird, wenn man mit der Maus darüberfährt und nicht erst dann geladen werden muss. Bei einem 56k Modem müssten man nämlich dann zum Beispiel ein weilchen auf das Bild mit dem Effekt obenbleiben, damit es das zweite Bild anzeigt.


----------



## SilentWarrior (26. Juli 2004)

Ja, das geht. Bei SELFHTML steht, wie's gemacht wird.


----------



## Receiver (26. Juli 2004)

Ich glaube die Frage war was anders gemeint...

Was Du doch glaubeich haben willst ist, dass die Homepage mit allen Grafiken und Highlightgrafiken schon beim Seitenaufruf geladen wird, und nicht das die Highlightgrafiken erst geladen werden wenn man mit der Maus über eine andere Grafik geht.
Allerdings weiß ich jetzt nicht genau, wie bei der Selfhtml-Variante funtioniert (also ob da nicht doch schon alles beim Aufruf geladen wird), weil ich das mit DSL nicht so gut nachvollziehen kann.
Interessant ist es aber trotzdem: Kann man (ähnlich wie bei Flash) Objekte (Grafiken, etc.) schon laden bevor sie überhaupt verwendet werden?


----------



## SilentWarrior (26. Juli 2004)

Receiver: Ich hab die Frage schon verstanden.  Wenn man den Code von SELFHTML nimmt, funktioniert das auch.


----------



## gerig (27. Juli 2004)

*Vielen Dank...*

... es funktioniert! Bei DSL-Usern wäre es wahrscheinlich nicht notwendig, aber mit einem 56k-Modem müsste man zuerst eine kurze Zeit auf dem Bild bleiben, damit es erscheint!

Auf alle Fälle, Danke für die Antworten!


----------



## Gumbo (27. Juli 2004)

Wofür wird denn dieser Effekt benötigt, möglicherweise gibt es noch eine andere, nicht javascriptabhängige Lösung.


----------



## KoMtuR (27. Juli 2004)

also in dem SelfHtml steht zb. 

Normal1 = new Image();
Normal1.src = "button1.gif";


So wird das Bild schon geladen und wenn du dann über den Button gehst ist es gleich da, vorrausgesetzt es ist schon fertig mit laden.


----------



## Receiver (28. Juli 2004)

gut zu wissen...ich dachte nämlich, dass die grafik erst geladen wird, wenn der browser die variable verwenden will, und dann merkt, dass da ja ne grafik hinter steckt, die geladen werden muss...


----------



## KoMtuR (28. Juli 2004)

du darfst die 2 Zeilen nur nicht in ne Fkt. packen. Damit die auch gleich beim Start aufgerufen werden


----------

